# Funny After Halloween Story



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

My brother works at Krogers and called to tell me about thier clearance. I drove to the store and picked up several items. I asked about some decorations they had on the overhead counter tops including a very nice skeleton. This was not a cheap blow mold but a solid plastic with metal screws skeleton. The store sold it and a nice lit skull pile for $30.00. I didn't have room for the skeleton and my wife and kids, not to mention we were on the way to church. I stuck the skeleton in the covered bed of my brother's truck. Later when he got off work he went out to check on the skeleton before heading home. A guy was in the next row talking on his cell phone waiting in his car. My brother dropped the tailgate of his pickup and moved the skeleton over to put in a bag of candy he'd bought. He put the tailgate back up, turned and saw the guy on the cell phone. He had stopped talking just holding the phone staring. My brother looked straight at the guy, raised his finger to his lips and shushed him, turned climbed in his truck and drove away. He told me the whole story when he delivered the skeleton this afternoon.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol. Murder most foul!


----------

